# spreading wax very thin



## jmkeuning (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone help me figure out how to spread beeswaw thin and smooth?

I am using the wax to create the negative reliefs for some printing plates, and I find the cooled wax to be the perfect consistency for me to draw in. I have created some prototypes and beeswax will do what I want, but I need to THIN, like 1/16 of an inch or thinner.

Thanks!

EDIT: I have a crock pot that is the perfect temperature for melting, which I do in a double boiler in the crock pot, so the melting I am good with. It's everything between the bowl of liquid and the thin sheet that I need help with.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw Diamond International's Apiary department making foundation from melted down beeswax blocks. It was rolled several times between two rollers and then run under water to the next roller thickness. A cake of Ivory bar soap rested on the roller to prevent the wax from sticking to the roller befor it was run between the two foundation rollers.

Try putting some liquid ivory on the wax with a sheet of freezing paper shiny side down and use a rolling pin.
Just a suggestion.
Ernie


----------

